# Kris Dim - Dimvasion DVD foto's



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 15, 2005)




----------



## Stu (Sep 15, 2005)

his triceps are huge but his chest is lacking


----------



## P-funk (Sep 15, 2005)

great pics.  Kris Dim is pretty cool.  Is he in the Olympia this year?  I hate seeing the little pic of Milos Sarcev there.  I can't stand that I guy.  I think he is a dip shit.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> his triceps are huge but his chest is lacking


Well check it out we have a judge here. Just counldn't admire the pic's but had to try and pick him apart. Get a fucking life nimrod

Tough


----------



## Stu (Sep 15, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Well check it out we have a judge here. Just counldn't admire the pic's but had to try and pick him apart. Get a fucking life nimrod
> 
> Tough


 take a chill pill, it was constructive coment


----------



## musclepump (Sep 15, 2005)

He's a nice guy. Met him when he guest posed at a show I competed in.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah he is a nice guy with a lot of potential, but he said this him self," it took me this long o build the mass that I have right now, so I'll never be Mr.Olympia but I will try to get as far as I can go"
Now that's the right attitude, instead of comparing his body to there body's he sets his own standard, he just wants to look the best he can look.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 15, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Well check it out we have a judge here. Just counldn't admire the pic's but had to try and pick him apart. Get a fucking life nimrod
> 
> Tough


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 15, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> take a chill pill, it was constructive coment


Fine I took one. Then I went back and looked at the pic's again and decided this. I'd love to have has body so you could tell me that I need more beef on my chest. 
Then I could tell you to xxxx/xxx


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2005)

I've seen some of this at my gym. I think he works out regularly.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Well check it out we have a judge here. Just counldn't admire the pic's but had to try and pick him apart. Get a fucking life nimrod



So you picked him apart for "picking someone apart?"

I'm glad I didn't say anything about his legs. Like it or not that is what bodybuilding is about, pretty boy athletics. They are up there to be judged on asthetics (cough cough) hence why Kovacs is doing so shittily.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2005)

Yea, his arms are as big as his legs   I would still love to look like that.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 15, 2005)

His upper body is freaky as hell when he is just walking around. Shit brickhouse.


----------



## Pain86 (Sep 29, 2005)

stop using my photobucket bandwidth... that costs me money!

thanks


----------

